# Sports Illustrated's Top 100 NBA Players



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> 100. Brandon Roy SG, Portland Trail Blazers
> 99. Tony Allen SG, Memphis Grizzlies
> 98. Nick Collison PF, Oklahoma City Thunder
> 97. Shane Battier SF, free agent (Memphis Grizzlies)
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/08/16/top-100-nba-players-nos-1-10/?sct=nba_t11_a0


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny that Lebron is number one despite all of the fatal flaws in his game that people always point out. Same with Dwight too really.

Otherwise it seems like a pretty good list. Interesting that the MVP of the league last season is barely in the top 10. That should make Bulls fans enraged. Dunno that I'd put Deron Williams over Durant either


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> *It's funny that Lebron is number one *despite all of the fatal flaws in his game that people always point out. Same with Dwight too really.
> 
> Otherwise it seems like a pretty good list. Interesting that the MVP of the league last season is barely in the top 10. That should make Bulls fans enraged. Dunno that I'd put Deron Williams over Durant either


Yup. I also find it funny to see people picking James as #1.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

Amare and Melo at 18 and 20? Thats too low for both. But Melo at 20 is problaby the biggest thing wrong with this list imo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think you could flip Pierce and Melo on the list, and fix a lot of problems.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And Kevin Love isn't better than Chris Bosh


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is actually a pretty damn good list. Usually these type of things done by the big-time media suck. Minus the hilarious inclusion of Nick freakin' Collison, there's not much to complain about. Of course there's some thing I'd change here and there, but overall very well done.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

There are some I don't agree with but the main ones that stick out are 

Elton Brand at 50 
Love over Bosh 
Harden at 54 
Shane Battier and Nick Collison have no right to be on this list


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

Overrated 3-10 spots


```
96. John Salmons G-F, Sacramento Kings
90. Hedo Turkoglu SF, Orlando Magic
70. Marcin Gortat C, Phoenix Suns
65. Jamal Crawford G, free agent (Atlanta Hawks)
54. James Harden SG, Oklahoma City Thunder
50. Elton Brand PF, Philadelphia 76ers
49. Brook Lopez C, New Jersey Nets
42. Kevin Martin SG, Houston Rockets
40. Marc Gasol C, Memphis Grizzlies
31. David West PF, free agent (New Orleans Hornets)
11. LaMarcus Aldridge PF, Portland Trail Blazers
10. Pau Gasol PF, Los Angeles Lakers
```

Underrated 3-10 spots


```
91. Mike Conley PG, Memphis Grizzlies
51. Danny Granger SF, Indiana Pacers
47. Luol Deng SF, Chicago Bulls
44. Monta Ellis SG, Golden State Warriors
22. Chris Bosh PF, Miami Heat
20. Carmelo Anthony SF, New York Knicks
19. Amar’e Stoudemire PF, New York Knicks
8. Kevin Durant SF, Oklahoma City Thunder
```


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Amare, Melo too low, as other people have said.

People who strike me as overrated : 

Duncan
K Love
D West
L Odom
T Chandler (sad when ppl overrate players I like, b/c I hate having to argue against them)
Kyle Lowry (really?!?)
R Artest
N Collison


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love what he's done in a purple and gold uniform for the last three years, but Pau hasn't played like a top ten player in a year now.

LOL at Nick Collison.

The Knicks' duo is too low.

I don't know, it's not *awful* but there's certainly some questionable selections.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Surprised to see dirk at 3 after he just won a chip and played out of his mind in the last playoffs. 

To start a franchise, Dwight is the obvious pick but as of right now, dirk is the better player. 

Glad to see dwade getting some love. 3rd is a great position for him right now. I won't bitch about that although I think a lot of hat fan can argue that he played better than bron many times last season. 

Wtf at Williams over durant. Aldridge and Blake are way too high. Nine of the two are better than Bosh. 

In 2011, Nash, Garnett and manu are not better than melo or stat. 

I don't even think Garnett is better than bosh right now.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Can anyone justify Nene being as high as he is, right behind Duncan and Bosh? He's an efficient scorer but hardly a high-volume one, and at times can be a very good low post defender but rebounds pretty unimpressively for a center.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Is Paul Pierce really the second best SF in the league?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

^ it won't let me edit. THIRD best SF. Overlooked Durant and as I hit submit I saw his name.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty hysterical list...with that being said, it's impossible to create a list that the masses are going to agree with


----------

